# House insurance



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

I would like to get insurance for my house in Capestrano. Any suggestions on what company to use, what kind of coverage to get. I can't see that you would have to worry about fire that much, but what about earthquake and liability. 
Bill


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

vintage said:


> I would like to get insurance for my house in Capestrano. Any suggestions on what company to use, what kind of coverage to get. I can't see that you would have to worry about fire that much, but what about earthquake and liability.
> Bill


Hi Bill, I tried an english company when I first bought my house last year, they were quite expensive, but covered earthquake, however, I discovered re this forum another company(english) that is much cheaper, and has same cover, they also let you pay monthly if you wish, I have just got in so need to find the details for you, will e-mail you soon to let you know.


----------



## pugwashington (Dec 20, 2008)

vintage said:


> I would like to get insurance for my house in Capestrano. Any suggestions on what company to use, what kind of coverage to get. I can't see that you would have to worry about fire that much, but what about earthquake and liability.
> Bill


I used intasure but think it is for uk residents only - it is supposed to cover earthquake damage but at the moment we are still arguing about it. You can get earthqauke damage cover for italy but it is hard to find.


----------



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

pugwashington said:


> I used intasure but think it is for uk residents only - it is supposed to cover earthquake damage but at the moment we are still arguing about it. You can get earthqauke damage cover for italy but it is hard to find.



I checked out their website and it seems that they don't cover anyone from the US.


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

*Insurance*



vintage said:


> I checked out their website and it seems that they don't cover anyone from the US.


I tried a couple of the English companies last year. They were all happy to give me a quote, all of which seemed low and the questions they asked were very minimal so I asked them to put it in writing with my exact legal address and stating they were aware the house was in an earthquake zone. Well suddenly they weren't interested anymore. I think they just quote without checking out the location then if you tried to collect they would deny coverage as they are doing to Pam.


----------



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

Barry said:


> I tried a couple of the English companies last year. They were all happy to give me a quote, all of which seemed low and the questions they asked were very minimal so I asked them to put it in writing with my exact legal address and stating they were aware the house was in an earthquake zone. Well suddenly they weren't interested anymore. I think they just quote without checking out the location then if you tried to collect they would deny coverage as they are doing to Pam.


Gotta love people who do business that way


----------

